# Deer hunters......who hasn't "been there"



## stillhunter (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Saddle Mander (Oct 30, 2014)

Funny commercial, but I don't mind squirrels. Yes they're noisy, but I figure deer are used to them and, with any luck, if I make any sounds the deer will just think it's a squirrel. So they are sorta like "sound camo" to me.


----------

